# Calling all upper Midwest foot solvers



## One Wheel (Jan 8, 2019)

Big Cheese 2019 will be February 2nd in Viroqua, WI. We plan to have 2 rounds of 3x3 with feet, but at present only 7 of 21 people registered are registered to compete in Feet.

Oh, yeah, there are going to be other events, but why would anybody care about them? ;-)

Come out to Josh Feran’s first competition as sole delegate. There will be cheese!


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jan 8, 2019)

“Sole” delegate?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 8, 2019)

CLL Smooth said:


> “Sole” delegate?


Probably meant to say solo. Usually delegates before delegating a comp on their own will have a pre-existing delegate helping them out with delegating at a competition(s). So probably his first comp where he as a delegate doesn’t have another delegate there.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes, but sole delegate at a foot comp is a brilliant pun. Also, sole is perfectly valid english meaning "the only" as in 'sole survivor'.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 8, 2019)

[QUOTE


AbsoRuud said:


> Yes, but sole delegate at a foot comp is a brilliant pun. Also, sole is perfectly valid english meaning "the only" as in 'sole survivor'.


It pains me deeply to admit it, but I cannot take credit for the pun. @Underwatercuber was wrong about “sole” being a typo for “solo,” but exactly right about what I intended. I only noticed the pun after @CLL Smooth pointed it out.

Edit to add: up to 23 people registered now, with another 4 who haven’t paid the entry fee, still at 7 signed up for feet including the waitlist. Competitor limit of 40.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 8, 2019)

#Registered

Ready for Feet.
We're gonna get to do 10 solves!
This is going to be awesome.

Can I bring my own section of carpet with which to compete, if we don't decide to move upstairs?
I'm really bad with hard floors.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Can I bring my own section of carpet with which to compete, if we don't decide to move upstairs?
> I'm really bad with hard floors.


I knew the legality of this had been discussed many times over the years. Apparently it has never truly been resolved, and is still being discussed:
https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/issues/603

I suspect it would be best to ask your "sole" delegate Josh to inquire about whether this would be allowed prior to the competition. It would prevent difficulties during the day of the competition to have it already discussed prior to the event.

I so very much regret that it is probably not possible for me to come to this competition - I would really love to be there. I love the event list!


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 9, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Can I bring my own section of carpet with which to compete, if we don't decide to move upstairs?
> I'm really bad with hard floors.



I need to ask for sure, but there is a Sunday school room with an unfastened carpet that we may be able to roll up and move out. If we can use that we won’t have to move upstairs and it would be really nice. The floor is technically hard, but it’s a fairly soft and tacky hard floor. I tried a solve on it this Sunday, and the floor wasn’t a hindrance.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 12, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> #Registered
> 
> Ready for Feet.
> We're gonna get to do 10 solves!
> ...


I asked about the carpet: it’s fine if we use it, so everybody can solve on carpet. We can probably roll it out in the competitor waiting area and set up timers there for feet.


----------

